# Add circuits to flush mount panel



## GatewaySparky

So I'm installing a solar system on a house, with an inverter next to the panel. The panel is flush mounted and the inverter is surface mounted. On the other side of the panel is a surface mount sub panel that takes the power produced by the inverter (60A sized) and it is also run on the surface in conduit. There are studs between the panel locations, inside the garage wall.

I need a circuit to come out of the main panel into the invertor (60 A). Also a circuit to come out of the main panel and into the sub panel.
Do any of you guys have a suggestion on a clean way to get circuits into the flushmount (drywall all around in garage) panel without hacking up the drywall?
Suggestions would be appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## GatewaySparky

No suggestions or ideas? No?


----------



## Bulldog1

We always cut out what we need to and put it back up when we are done. Sheetrock is way cheaper to fix than the labor to fight it. Cut it do what you need to do. Screw it back up. Skim it and let the customer paint it.


----------



## GatewaySparky

Thanks, Bulldog.

I just didn't know if there was a box or panel that neatly allowed a surface mount conduit to be put into a flush mount panel.


----------



## Service Call

GatewaySparky said:


> Thanks, Bulldog.
> 
> I just didn't know if there was a box or panel that neatly allowed a surface mount conduit to be put into a flush mount panel.


Change to flex for the last foot or so. Then in the wall to the panel.


----------



## Bulldog1

GatewaySparky said:


> Thanks, Bulldog.
> 
> I just didn't know if there was a box or panel that neatly allowed a surface mount conduit to be put into a flush mount panel.


There are ways to do what you want but they look like crap IMO.


----------



## RePhase277

Well, if you use a cable (Rx, MC), you can put a small hole in the rock above the panel and fish it in, then install a j-box over the hole and pipe it from there.


----------



## Bulldog1

InPhase277 said:


> Well, if you use a cable (Rx, MC), you can put a small hole in the rock above the panel and fish it in, then install a j-box over the hole and pipe it from there.


I see that a lot in commercial work. With residential we try to conceal as much as possible to keep the install looking as clean as possible.


----------



## Big John

If I wasn't that concerned about pretty, I'd just get close with some EMT and then corner-L into the stud bay the panel was in. You could do the same with some low profile wire mold and it would look cleaner.

Otherwise, have you thought about popping a KO inside the panel and trying to drill sideways through the stud bays with a D-Versi Bit?

-John


----------



## BBQ

I would have thought of this before mounting the equipment and damage the wall where it would be covered by the equipment.


----------



## HARRY304E

GatewaySparky said:


> So I'm installing a solar system on a house, with an inverter next to the panel. The panel is flush mounted and the inverter is surface mounted. On the other side of the panel is a surface mount sub panel that takes the power produced by the inverter (60A sized) and it is also run on the surface in conduit. There are studs between the panel locations, inside the garage wall.
> 
> I need a circuit to come out of the main panel into the invertor (60 A). Also a circuit to come out of the main panel and into the sub panel.
> Do any of you guys have a suggestion on a clean way to get circuits into the flushmount (drywall all around in garage) panel without hacking up the drywall?
> Suggestions would be appreciated! Thanks.


Like Bulldog1 suggested cut the drywall where needed nice and neat then patch after.


----------



## rdr

Wasn't my decision to do it as I'm not running the job. I'm not a big fan of it but on the other hand I don't see another way either.

I'm working on a job that has 3 lighting panels side by side flush mounted on a concrete wall. The foreman and his helper actually cut a couple inches off the top of the panel covers and mounted j-boxes with chase nipples out the back over the bit left by cutting the covers, then piped into the boxes as needed. One of the three panels was already done this way before we came in for the renovation. I can get pictures tomorrow if you like.


----------



## GatewaySparky

I was thinking something more like this where the (stud spacing) wide box is inset into the wall, but 1/2 of it protrudes out of the wall below the flush mount box. The conduit then connects to the right side of the inset box, which is then connected to the flush panel via a chase nipple.
I just don't know if I can get a box like this. And if I could, it would be nice to have a trim ring fit around it.
View attachment surface panel final.bmp


(Uh, does this site take 112K .BMPs?)
Thanks for all the advice, by the way.


----------



## A Little Short

I had to run a circuit to a welder in a sheetrocked garage from a flush mount panel. I cut a hole beneath the panel and mounted a 4 sq.box. I fished a piece of romex through the hole and into the panel. I changed to THHN/THWN inside the j-box and ran conduit to the receptacle.


----------



## kbatku

Cut a hole for a 6x6x6 or so jbox in next to the panel. Use the hole to hole saw through the stud with an angle drill. Install Jbox with nipple into panel (preferably chose spot that already has a ko. Run your conduit into the side of the jbox (which will be protruding from the wall a couple of inches). 

Either that or hack up the sheetrock.


----------



## BBQ

rdr said:


> Wasn't my decision to do it as I'm not running the job. I'm not a big fan of it but on the other hand I don't see another way either.


Get the demo hammer out and clear out some concrete. Been there done that.


----------



## rdr

BBQ said:


> Get the demo hammer out and clear out some concrete. Been there done that.


:laughing: Like I said.....I wasn't the one who made that call. Though I did think he looked pretty funny holding down a panel cover hitting it with a grinder and sparks flying everywhere.


----------



## rdr




----------



## BBQ

It does not look as bad as I had imagined. :jester:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

BBQ said:


> It does not look as bad as I had imagined. :jester:


No, but it's illegal and likely won't pass inspection.


----------



## rdr

mcclary's electrical said:


> No, but it's illegal and likely won't pass inspection.


That's what I was thinking but we'll see. As I said before it wasn't my decision or installation and the farthest right one was existing already done that way. I'm pretty new to Canada maybe they're a little more lax than I'm used to in the states. Perhaps a Canadian with some more experience will chime in here.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

rdr said:


> That's what I was thinking but we'll see. As I said before it wasn't my decision or installation and the farthest right one was existing already done that way. I'm pretty new to Canada maybe they're a little more lax than I'm used to in the states. Perhaps a Canadian with some more experience will chime in here.


Sorry I didn't see you were in canada, I have no idea about there


----------



## Amish Electrician

I've had to make that sort of transition a number of times, though for different reasons. Here's what I do:

First, make a hole to instal a single-gang metal 'cut-in' box. I happen to like the ones that use battleship clips. Fish wire to this spot and install the box.

Mount a single-gang to 4-square extension ring to the cut-in box. AFAIK, this is the only application for those extension rings ... to make this transition. Want it to look nicer? There MIGHT be a Wiremold box that will do the same thing.

Now you can run on the surface to your inverter.


----------



## GatewaySparky

I do remember seeing the extension box idea, and I think I've actually used it before. It does work if you get the right box, though I still don't like the rough drywall edge around it. A trim ring would be nice so i don't have to caulk. My application required 6AWG to be run to the inverter from the main panel so the POCO could charge the batteries when there is no sunlight and it needs it. So I guess I would need a splice in the 4x4 box to ransition from the conduit's THHN to 6/2 Romex if I don't have a chase nipple into a flushmounted main panel knockout.
Thanks for all the replies. I know this can be a common situation with the work that we do.


----------



## freeagnt54

I cut a small hole under the panel that can be covered by a jbox, flex into a bottom ko and mount my jbox over the hole and pipe from there.


----------



## Burke

GatewaySparky said:


> No suggestions or ideas? No?


I had an extension made at my sheet metal shop.


----------



## VELOCI3

Trough surface mounted below the panel extending past it to allow conduit to run from the top of the trough to the new panel bottom. Connect the existing panel from the bottom to the back of the trough. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

